# Downtime del forum 8/09/2007

## randomaze

Causa manutenzione (roba leggera: migrazione a MySQL 5, UTF-8 e qualcos'altro) il forum dovrebbe andare off-line l'8 Settembre per circa 48 ore.

Inutile dire che se avete intenzione di avventurarvi in un mondo sconosciuto (pacchetti fondamentali very-hard-masked, script di init sperimentali, KDE5, Gnome 36, aggiornamento di expat) e volete provare il brivido di farlo senza nessun supporto da parte del forum quello é il momento migliore  :Mr. Green: 

Qual è il problema, perchè è necessario l'aggiornamento ?

Facendo parte della struttura del data center di OSL, forums.gentoo.org dipende dai loro database servers che sono già stati aggiornati a MySQL v5.

Per questo è necessario che anche il forum venga aggiornato per utilizzare la v5.

Cosa sarà fatto ?

Il database verrà spento e backuppato. Dopo alcuni test finali per verificarne la consistenza, verrà eseguita la procedura di migrazione al nuovo database.

Se non ci saranno problemi, l'ultimo passo consisterà nella conversione totale alla codifica UTF-8.

Per concludere la migrazione nel minor tempo possibile, gli amministratori hanno deciso di chiudere il forum durante tutto il processo

Quando accadrà ?

La procedura dovrebbe aver inizio il 08/09/2007, la durata prevista è di circa 48 ore. Lo stato di avanzamento verrà aggiornato regolarmente e potrà essere consultato tramite la status page.

Che succede se qualcosa va storto ?

Gli ammistratori hanno già effettuato preventivamente test esaustivi per identificare ogni possibile bug.

Molti sono stati già risolti, altri richiederanno ulteriori affinamenti prima che si possa ripartire.

Potrebbe accadere, in rari casi, che alcuni posts non vengano convertiti correttamente o che utenti il cui username contenga caratteri speciali non siano in grado di effettuare il login.

In questo caso, inviate una mail a forum-mods@gentoo.org e risolveremo ogni problema singolarmente - attenzione: potrebbe essere necessario modificare lo username per consentire nuovamente il login.

Ulteriori informazioni

Per ogni quesito pre e post conversione, consultate questo thread in Gentoo Forums Feedback. Considerato che il thread non sarà disponibile durante la conversione, in questo intervallo utilizzate la status page o fate un salto su IRC, canale #gentoo-forums su freenode

Riferimenti:

Announce.

----------

## MajinJoko

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Causa manutenzione (roba leggera: migrazione a MySQL 5, UTF-8 e qualcos'altro) il forum dovrebbe andare off-line l'8 Settembre per circa 48 ore.

 

Quindi dopo tale intervento la codifica "ufficiale" del forum sarà l'utf8?

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> *

 

Aggiungo solamente che se qualcuno si sente solo ed ha necessità di un forum possiamo creare ad-hoc una pagina fasulla che ricalca le sembianze di questo forum nella quale però i messaggi vengono automaticamente rediretti su /dev/null   :Twisted Evil:  .

----------

## HoX

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Aggiungo solamente che se qualcuno si sente solo ed ha necessità di un forum possiamo creare ad-hoc una pagina fasulla che ricalca le sembianze di questo forum nella quale però i messaggi vengono automaticamente rediretti su /dev/null   .

 

ti supplico! fatelo!

----------

## djinnZ

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> UTF-8

   :Surprised:   :Shocked: 

Freude schöner Götterfunken,

Tochter aus Elysium,

Wir betreten Feuertrunken,

Himmlische, dein Heiligtum!

Deine Zauber binden wieder,

Was die Mode streng geteilt.

Alle Menschen werden Brüder,

Wo dein sanfter Flügel weilt.

 :Mr. Green: 

finalmente la finiamo con la faccenda delle accentate?

----------

## lavish

back online!  :Smile: 

----------

## riverdragon

Alla fine qualcuno può chiarire la questione della codifica?

Bisogna impostare utf8, iso-8859-1, indifferente... ?

----------

## bandreabis

EVVAI!!!! E' tornato il forum!!!

Io continuo ad essere sempre in UTF-8....   :Razz: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

prima di default era iso a parte i forum coreani o cose del genere che erano in utf-8 per ovvii motivi. Ora di default siamo tutti in utf-8 quindi a meno che tu non specifichi nulla di differente nel tuo browser questa sarà la codifica utilizzata. Ovvero: lascia automatico che ci pensano i programmi a fare tutto.

----------

## gutter

... quindi possiamo considerare chiusa qualunque discussione sulla codifica del forum  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *gutter wrote:*   

> ... quindi possiamo considerare chiusa qualunque discussione sulla codifica del forum 

 

col tubo!

per poter accedere, ho dovuto ricaricare la pagina in iso, altrimenti non pigliava la password  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## gutter

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> col tubo!
> 
> per poter accedere, ho dovuto ricaricare la pagina in iso, altrimenti non pigliava la password 
> ...

 

Provato a fare cosa suggeriscono  qui  :Wink:  ?

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> ... quindi possiamo considerare chiusa qualunque discussione sulla codifica del forum 

 

A tal proposito ho appena dato la libertà a questo topic  :Wink: 

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> per poter accedere, ho dovuto ricaricare la pagina in iso, altrimenti non pigliava la password 

 

Se tu avessi usato una password normale (chessò 'nomedimamma', 'datadinascita') questo non sarebbe successo.

 :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se tu avessi usato una password normale (chessò 'nomedimamma', 'datadinascita') questo non sarebbe successo.

 

E se la mamma e' coreana?

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lsegalla

uuuuh, non finiva più sto aggiornamento.... ho imparato più cose in sti giorni cappellando senza il forum, che non in due mesi, ahahah    :Laughing: 

do lot triumph ha noi ao lot nu do so sinh loai khac cho be vest cong so chan vay cong so quan ao nam ao nguc do dung cho be vest cong so nu vest cong so nu trang phuc ngay cuoiLast edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E se la mamma e' coreana?
> 
> 

 

```
man tr
```

  :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se tu avessi usato una password normale (chessò 'nomedimamma', 'datadinascita') questo non sarebbe successo.
> 
>  

 

mica l'ho fatta strana... piu' lunga di 8 caratteri, almeno una maiuscola, almeno un numero, almeno un carattere speciale... che sarà mai  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## Kernel78

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Se tu avessi usato una password normale (chessò 'nomedimamma', 'datadinascita') questo non sarebbe successo.
> 
>   
> 
> mica l'ho fatta strana... piu' lunga di 8 caratteri, almeno una maiuscola, almeno un numero, almeno un carattere speciale... che sarà mai 
> ...

 

e per la tua macchina cosa usi ? una stringa di 4096 caratteri ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> e per la tua macchina cosa usi ? una stringa di 4096 caratteri ? 

 

ma no! solo invio, come si confà alle persone per bene  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## bandreabis

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   e per la tua macchina cosa usi ? una stringa di 4096 caratteri ?  
> 
> ma no! solo invio, come si confà alle persone per bene 
> 
> Coda

 

Quindi ora possiamo rubare il computer di coda.... la password è "soloinvio".... resta de vedere se ci sono maiuscole.....   :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma no! solo invio, come si confà alle persone per bene
> 
> 

 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

A scanso di equivoci, prima che qualcuno ripeschi il post e dica "un moderatore mi ha detto questo":

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se tu avessi usato una password normale (chessò 'nomedimamma', 'datadinascita') questo non sarebbe successo.

 

Ero ironico!!! Quelle sono le password più insicure possibili....

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ero ironico!!! Quelle sono le password più insicure possibili....

 

Penso che lo avevano capito tutti  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Penso che lo avevano capito tutti 

 

io no!  :Sad:  Sono corso a metterla ugale al mio username   :Sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

un mio amico ha come coppia nomeutente/password sul fisso $nome/"casa". logicamente nonè molto difficile entrare nel suo pc   :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

c'era una volta un pc dedicato al monitoraggio, sul sito internet dell'ente era indicato che il pc era raggiungibile da remoto, come raggiungerlo da remoto, e la password (indovinate di quale sistema di amministrazione remota stiamo parlando) corrispodenva al nome del responsabile, anch'essso indicato sul medesimo sito...

o c'è uno dei miei clienti preferiti che ha piazzato sul monitor pc un bel cartoncino plastificato con login e password per accedere all'online banking (vero che chi dovesse accedere a detto conto, anche con le peggiori intenzioni, avrebbe solo da lasciargi qualcosa mosso a pietà piuttosto che svuotarlo del nulla ma tant'è)...

discussione superflua più che OT.

Tornando a cose più serie comunque, continuo a sostenere che i tag per sarcasmo, ironia ed ot andrebbero istituiti ufficialmente (con banning immediato per chi dovesse dimenticare di usarli, soprattutto se moderatore) ad evitare che la sciatteria di certi discutibili figuri possa indurre dei niubbi ad adottare soluzioni inqualificabili (per chi non l'avesse capito è sarcasmo anche questo). Teniamo presente anche casi umani come questo.

In ogni caso in genere per le password 'serie' uso le date alfanumeriche (ma il metodo di costruzione dell'abbreviazione non ve lo dico) di giorni particolarmente felici nella mia vita (tutte le volte che mi sono lasciato o sono stato scaricato da qualcuna, giorni da ricordare e festeggiare, per esempio).

Non corro il rischio di scordarmele e vattelappesca quando ho incontrato per la prima volta la mia ex.  :Twisted Evil: 

e per restare IT mi pare che gli emoticons nel quote e nel code non funzionino bene e non vengono intrepretati in particolare i miei preferiti   :Twisted Evil:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

